

Could Apple Use Intel For ARM Chips Instead Of Samsung? - thegarside
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/10/22/could-apple-use-intel-for-arm-chips-instead-of-samsung/

======
mtgx
Unlikely. Intel makes $120 on a 120mm2 Core i3 chip. They would make less than
$20 for a similar size ARM chip that they would sell to Apple. That's 6x less
revenue, and probably 30x less raw profit. Intel doesn't have a cost structure
in their company that would support that type of revenue and profit.

Plus, it would be like admitting ARM is the future, which is the main reason
why they will not do it. I'm not saying they would be right on this, just that
this is how they will think.

